# Ten Fingers routing machine



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here are a couple of photos of a unique routing machine called "Ten Fingers" since it helps you to keep them all. There is an overarm mounted Hitachi M12V and a collar for mounting a PC 7518 underneath. Just imagine all the really neat items you could build with this set up. It is for sale with an asking price of $750. If anyone is interested contact me for details.


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 23, 2007)

Mike

That is really cool. I saw it in your swap meet pictures. Is it a production piece or a custom one-off. I like overhead stuff.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Did Bob make that?  
Looks like something he would do...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

That is a limited production piece and they are very hard to find. BJ has a similar machine. The ability to rout above and below the table is very nice. With the swivel feature you can do amazing angle cuts with perfect repetition. Since you are interested in overarm routers I will post a photo of one I have Mike. Look for it Sunday afternoon.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Mike for the snapshots, it's my kind of tool 

I can only see one error in the tool  the Hitachi router (over head router) can't go all the way in ,that's to say it can get over the center of the top but that's about it but like you said you can mount a PC router in the top to do the work if needed.. 
It looks like a pin router on stroids ....  with a small handy cap....


Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, the fences are fully adjustable, side to side and front to back. The overarm router will pass through the fence.


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

That's quite impressive but both BJ & myself mount a router on our RAS's with much the same result. One of the neat cuts that I like to make with mine is off center hole in my router table insert with matching off center bit insert that is tightened in the table insert with a two pin wrench. It means that you can use threaded template bushings in your bit inserts & get rid of the lugs in the router base opening the throat of the base for large panel raising bits.
Oh yeah....it did not cost either BJ or myself big bucks for our set-ups.

Lee


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Lee, This is a specialty machine. With it you can rout above or below the table. Infinetly adjustable angles, it's not something everyone would have a use for. If you have any doubts as to the machines accuracy those are precision 1" guide bars. Comparing this machine to a router mounted on your RAS makes no sense. First off you cant rout below the table with your RAS, you do not have the same kind of precision in angle adjustments and no where near the stability. When you add the price of a RAS and a $200 router it wont be that big a difference in price. This is a specialty tool for use in a production shop. All that having been said I think the conversion of mounting a router to a RAS is a wonderful idea for a home shop. Great versatility for low cost, and it's hard to beat that combination. Having seen the photos of yours and BJ's machines my hat is off to you. This thread wasnt posted to start a debate over what is best for a home shop, it was just to show an interesting commercial machine most people are not likely to run across.


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Appreciate the points Mike & as you say....suitable for a production shop more so than a home workshop. My RAS is a 50 year old DeWalt mfg'd by AMF before Black & Decker got ahold of it & messed up the original design. Mounted on it is a 48 yr. old 1hp Sears Craftsman....both bought new(I'm an old fart). I did not hang the router on the RAS until about 10 yrs ago....so in actual fact my cost for the set-up....zip.

Lee


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Lee, it's the ideas people like you and BJ post that makes this forum the great place it is. There is always another possibility, and the more members that participate the better.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Mike said:


> Here are a couple of photos of a unique routing machine called "Ten Fingers" since it helps you to keep them all. There is an overarm mounted Hitachi M12V and a collar for mounting a PC 7518 underneath. Just imagine all the really neat items you could build with this set up. It is for sale with an asking price of $750. If anyone is interested contact me for details.


Mike; I know this thread is kinda old but I can't see where the underneath router is mounted or how it functions. Do you have other photos?

Allthunbs


----------

